# Coughing up white foam after walk



## weencookie (May 10, 2008)

Hello again, I have a new issue with our now almost 2 year old Havanese Boris. Today after a walk and some play in the backyard, Boris started to cough like he had something stuck in his throat. They were very harsh, dry cough's and expelled what looked like white foamy mucas. It was very white and did not smell like bile so it was not from his stomach. It seemed to be coming from his lungs. Occasionally in the last few month he has been doing this when he overexerts himself but today seemed much worse. There was much more mucas and it lasted much longer than I have seen before. He has been couped up in the house for the winter as it has been to cold to walk him so all of his exercise has been indoors for a while. This may be some of the cause but I wanted to see if anyone else has had this type of issue with their Havanese and what might help to clear it up. We've aslo taken Boris to the vet twice now and had scans done as well as blood work and they say everything is fine. He had kennel cough when we got him as a puppy but were given medication to clear that up. Does kennel cough ever just come back?


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh my,

That does sound concerning. I am sorry I don't have any experience or suggestions other than (because this was mentioned on this site elsewhere) could it be something he inhaled (like a fox tail) that would be impossible to see on an x-ray or scan?

Hope you get to the bottom of this. 

Meeka


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

kennel cough is similar to a cold . Just like humans dogs can get it anytime. They are rarely serious and vacines and nasal sprays can help to prevent the intensity of the virus or bacteria but are hit and miss. Just keep an eye on him .


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

My old lab had kennel cough once and she never left the yard. It is highly contagious and the cough does sound terrible. It is like a cold, but they usually get over it pretty quickly on their own. Hopefully that is all it is. Does Boris ever play with other dogs? I would take him back to the vet or get another opinion if it doesn't clear up soon.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh my, did they do a lung xray or scan? I would think the vet would be able to hear fluid in the lungs. The heart checked out okay? I wish I could help, that sounds scary.


----------



## weencookie (May 10, 2008)

Boris did get a clean bill of health from the vet both hearth and lungs. He seems normal overall and there has not been any change in his personality. It is only when he goes outside and goes "crazy" for a few minutes and comes back in. It hasn't happen again yet so I am going to keep watching him for it.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Good news!


----------



## weencookie (May 10, 2008)

Well, I've been keeping a closer watch on Boris lately and I noticed that he doesn't really ever drink water except after he eats or goes for a walk. I've read online that a way to check a dogs hydration is to pull the skin of that back "scruffy" part of the neck, if the skin snaps back into place he is hydrated if it creases and is slower to snap back into place then he needs more water. When I did that check Boris's skin feels a little hard and does not snap right back like normal. Boris seems go have to go potty at normal intervals but I've never really checked on how much volume he is excreting or if he is just doing it out of habit. 

Does anyone have any idea on how to get Boris to drink more water? 

thanks again for everyone's input!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Adding water to the food and/or using wet food helps. I have had to do that with my lab.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Canned food has more moisture. If you think he is dehydrated you could try a little gatoraid. The Ice punch gatoraid won't stain the fur. My girls like it okay. If he was seriously dehydrated I think you see other symptoms. Is he drinking alot of water when he comes back in, right before he coughs? He could just be aspirating himself a bit.


----------

